

Why Everyone At Airbnb Is A Pirate - autodan3
http://www.fastcompany.com/3013899/bottom-line/why-everyone-at-airbnb-is-a-pirate

======
Techpope
This seems like a classic "Apple did that so why don't we?" approach, which
doesn't have to be bad but people shouldn't copy Apple for the sake of it;
they should copy them because what they did makes sense and actually works.

There's something about the whole pirate thing that doesn't sit well with me,
isn't it almost synonymous with rogue? People don't like rogues. People want
someone who's principled and stands for something, which is not the case for
pirates.

Pirates are the kind of people who will do anything to get where they want to
be, which if you romanticize it sounds like a really positive thing, but it
can lead to situations where you don't always judge in favor of customers but
rather in favor of your own self-interest; which if you thought things through
should be in favor of customers since that will ultimately make your business
more successful.

I like the term "free radical" more, it doesn't have the negative connotation
to it that pirate does.

